# Acton Lake Water Conditions



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Is the lake flooded or un-fishable after all the recent rain? Thanks in advance for any info. Jonzun


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

yes its a mess, i drove up this morning to take a look.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Hi
I fished Saturday afternoon
till the rain chased me off the lake.
The crappie were holding way back in the wood laydowns. And I mean - if your not using a ten foot pole and prepaired to get hung up or snagged - your not deep enough into the lay down with your boat.
I used minnows and Bobby Garland baby shad in electric chicken 12 to 15 inches below a micro bobber.
Be safe all.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got back, Rick is spot on, h2o temps dropped from last weekend the highest I saw this morning was 52, 13pmh winds and temps dropping made for a rough morning, its still muddy but not as bad as last Sunday. Found a couple dinks holding close to lay downs, black tuxedo was the color I used under a small bobber too, tryed minnows but no change in the bite.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody been up since last weekend?.


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Was up there on Tuesday, water was just fine! After today's rain......I am not so sure.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday 5:00pm, I just saw a post on Facebook that a bass tourney for Saturday is cancelled. Pix showed ramp and roads under water. You might be able to launch a boat Sunday if they dont get slammed with Saturdays forcasted storm.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i kinda knew the answer to my own question..wishful thinkin is all it was..a guy at work had several camp spots reserved for saturday and the park office called him to say dont bother.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I launched Sunday - water levels were normal. The entire lake was stirred up though. Couldn't buy a bite Sunday afternoon water temps 58-60.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah it was pretty muddy sunday....and windy as hell...i managed 6 from the bank in about 1 1/2 hours on tube jigs.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Hi guys.
Fished in the sunshine today.
I hate it being to sunny.

Anyway, the warmer north and east side areas of the lake heavy with brush were holding crappie. I took home 11 today.
All of them were males.
Most in full tuxedo black.

Keep hitting the brush till its determined that the bigger females have finished cycling in and out of the shallow water.
Be safe all.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

BoxingRef_Rick1 said:


> Hi guys.
> Fished in the sunshine today.
> I hate it being to sunny.
> 
> ...


Buddy & I fished Acton on Wednesday & boated about 65 crappie. Probably had 25 or so that were 10" or better,biggest was 12 1/2". Also caught a big bluegill,2 largemouth & 2 small saugeye. Was an enjoyable day indeed.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

well i might give it a shot tomorrow...anybody been up?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone care to give a bass fishing report as of late?


----------



## JrSteven (Mar 29, 2011)

crankbait09 said:


> Anyone care to give a bass fishing report as of late?


I was there crappie fishing today. There was a bass tourney going on... I didn't see any bass caught where I was fishing, but one guy I talked to seemed pretty happy with his haul.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> Anyone care to give a bass fishing report as of late?


5 lb bass are hitting on trolling motors......I saw a crappie guy slam his trolling motor down along the bank and broke a nice lmb back, guy fished him up with a net , unreal!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------

